# ATA bus resets? [solved?]

## danomac

I've just noticed that my ATA bus resets periodically. As I've never noticed before, is this normal?

```

[94013.400245] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[94013.440353] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/133

[94013.440358] ata3: EH complete

[94014.250223] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[94014.290344] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/133

[94014.290349] ata3: EH complete

[94014.480326] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[94014.480331] ata4: EH complete

[94014.622495] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: discard,commit=0

[94014.690128] EXT4-fs (sdb2): re-mounted. Opts: commit=0

```

If it matters, this is my onboard SATA controllers. One is an SSD, and the other is a 1 TB drive I use for /home.

Oddly enough, there is a third one on the onboard controller, but it wasn't reset? It seems only the first two are.Last edited by danomac on Mon Mar 12, 2012 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qubix

Have you tried buying new SATA cables? Buy the shortest ones that will still connect the drives. The most expensive ones are not the best ones  :Very Happy: 

The drives are SATA 1,2 or 3? The drives are 1,2 or 3?

What board and what drives are those exactly?

----------

## danomac

It's an Asus P5KPL-CM. (Older board.) I used to always buy Asus as I knew them for reliability, but the last 5 years or so have been not so hot in the reliability department (at least for me...)

The drives are: Kingston V200 SSDnow 64GB, Seagate 1 TB, and Seagate 2 TB. All three drives are new (less than a month old.)

```

0                                  bus         P5KPL-CM

/0/0                               memory      64KiB BIOS

/0/4                               processor   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU           @ 2.40GHz

/0/32                              memory      4GiB System Memory

/0/32/0                            memory      2GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/32/1                            memory      2GiB DIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)

/0/100/1f.2/0           /dev/sda   disk        64GB KINGSTON SV200S3

/0/100/1f.2/0.1.0       /dev/sdb   disk        1TB ST1000DL002-9TT1

/0/100/1f.2/1           /dev/sdc   disk        2TB ST2000DL003-9VT1

```

----------

## gorkypl

I'll start from BIOS update, if you have not done it yet.

----------

## qubix

looks like the board supports sata 1 and 2, the kingston ssd is sata 3, the seagates are sata 2. After updating the bios I would recommend checking if you can force the kingston SSD to sata 2 mode with jumpers. And buying new sata cables.

best of luck!

----------

## danomac

The only thing I changed is I removed the Highpoint rocketraid card, and now no bus resets? Weird.

----------

